# 400W HPS Stealth Armoire...1St Grow



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I want to make this quick and easy so please let me finish all my posts then I will be open to any suggestions, comments or questions. The armoire is complete so I will try to finish this tonight.

***99% of content from here down was all learned or inspired by a lot of pot heads on this forum or through google. Reps to all of you...You'll know who you are. Peace*** 

Strain: Chem Dawg (clones from Harborside in Oakland)
Growing Method: Hempy method
Nutes: GH Flora series (Lucas formula)

I've had the clones vegging for 6 days (18/6).

Lets start from the begging, making the stealth armoire. It won't be step by step, but there will be more than enough pics to connect the dots.


*Main Components*

Armoire
EDIT:
Inside demensions: 59"Hx20"Dx48"L 










400W HydroFarm ballast, Xtrasun Hood, Eye Hortilux Super HPS(Enhanced Spectrum)






S&P TD-150


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Wait...how do I continue a thread, without having to use the reply button...Really new at forums. Thanks


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

I just answered my own question...Hahaha


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

First I gutted her and weather sealed. Also cut some wood patterns to match the hinges so that I could make it light proof.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Set my hooks for the hood and cut my hole for the exhaust(6").


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Cut 8"x8" squares for my dark room louvers(Intakes). There's 2 of them, one on each side. I would not suggest putting any intakes on the back of a cab if its next to a wall. Take a look behind your computer desk or TV to see what mean. Also, cut the holes, fit them, and put them away. They are pricy.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Sanded down the inside of the cab and doors. I built this with a limited amount of tools, so i had to sand by hand. Also, all my cuts were made from a $19.99 Jig saw from Kmart. Anyone can do it.






EDIT: Sorry about the pic, I had dust everywhere! Oh yea, i also forgot to mention that I built this in my small living room of my 1 bedroom apt.


----------



## Punk (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice work so far bro. They're a lot more work than you thought, aren't they? 

Even though it takes a while to retrofit these, you'll be very proud to have your stuff growing in an elegant piece of furniture.

Here's a photo of mine: notice the locks, my favorite part, ensures that your buddy won't help himself to a quick snip. 

Welcome to the club of cabinet growers who DON'T grow in rubbermaid.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Now, lets take care light proofing the union where doors meet. 
















Cut to Length, reinstall the doors and test fit. Now just add a couple screws.
















Now seal the deal with some weather sealant.






Now, some security measures, you might have to reinstall the doors a couple times to get a snug lock. I had to bent the locking arm a into an L with some pliers to make it work. Whenever I ran into an issue I would just take my time, maybe vaporize a nug, and let the issue marinate for a while. I used to be a carpenter so I'm trained with my hands, but just use your imagination for your situation.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks dude. Nice cab. Don't mean to sound rushed, but I will finish my post first before I have a good conversation. I have an issue with my clones, but want to start from the beginning so that new growers have something to read from start to finish. That's what my intention is at least.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Now lets take care of light proofing where the doors meet.






























Seal the deal with some weather sealant for plastic


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Some security(More to come)











I ended up having to bend the locking arm into an L to lock over the plastic. Sorry no pics. If someone really needs it let me know when I'm caught up to my current situation. 
EDIT:
Sorry for the double posts, when I posted the first time, it would not update.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Added a coat of primer, and about 2-3 coats of flat titanium white. Took about 3/4 of a gallon of paint.











I used reflective waterproof tape form Home Depot to cover air gaps. Costs about $12, but trust me its worth it.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Some more security measures


























EDIT: Do not add the these locks until your weather stripping is on. Sorry, pics of weather stripping below...


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Weather stripping











Weather stripping all around...I'm limited to 100 pics


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

S&P TD-150 hookup(For ventilation)










Remember to pull the cable through the housing hole before you tape this on. Make life easier.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Ordor control

Do a search of a DIY carbon filter and you will understand this part easy. My filter is a replica of these but with a small twist.















(Made my own hood hangers, saved about 2.5" in height)





(Used the weather proof tape)










Layer of window screen mesh





Now the ladies stocking 










Cut down safely, will give you more filter coverage (If you are limited in space)










Swamp cooler weather stripping ($3)










Again I used a first layer of window screen mesh and topped it off with prefilter meterial from the pet store ($2)






The filter takes up only 12" with a total filtered air coverage of 10". There is a 2" diameter inside for the activated carbon. The top is easily removed to replace carbon with ease. 

My initial design had was FILTER--->COOL LAMP--->S&P TD-150--->EXHAUST. But after some trial runs found that the cab ran 4 degrees cooler with the filter at the end. I think it had something to do with the stronger swoosh into the hood.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Made a small filter for the air going into the lamp. Don't want thing flying in there.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Air Flow
Louvers>>>Lamp>>>S&P TD-150>>>Carbon filter>>>Exhausted out





(The pink foam is there to eliminate vibrations form the fan.)






Filter support


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Now lets make it stealth...On a budget 






























(I keep my nutes and necessary equipment in the front box, its close by and blends ins)


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Growing Method: Hempy Bucket

3 parts perlite to 1 part vermiculite, 3/4" hole 2"up on bucket

It is written that this method is so simple anyone can do it. (My clones will not agree)

Search heapy bucket and then continue if you need too. 






Used some plastic pvc thing I found and HD ($0.31 each). I did not use glue, just made sure hole was a tight fit and added teflon tape. I have no leaks.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

This is still up for debate, but after reading some journals, I think I could benefit from a scrog grow, if not I will leave the screen there to help with even growth. The screen is 12" from growing medium and has 2"x2" squares. Please feel free to give input on this once I'm caught up. Thanks


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 28, 2009)

this set up is bad ass so far cant wait to see the rest!!!


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Did you catch the heat shiel in the pic above? I installed a heat shield for my hood to help with my temps. This is the best solution if you your having trouble with heat (besides a cool tube).






I am now able to control my heat to within 1-3 degrees of room temp where my cab is at. I have no A/C, so I do 18/6 for veg (6pm-12pm), and planning to do 12hr flower (8pm-8am). I have a patio door that I leave cracked open, but the Northern Cali weather takes care of everything. Temps average 68-75 degrees majority of the year. Humidity has stayed in the upper 40's thru lower 60's.

Today was a little warm for the bay






EDIT: This temp is at 12" from lamp. This should solve a lot of mixed answers about light distance.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Sep 28, 2009)

I like it. I am wanting to do something similar,But Hydro setup. I would scrog. I have done it before in a small space and had great results. Make sure you weave your ladys in and out constantly throughout vegg. Great job on the cabinet.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

[this set up is bad ass so far cant wait to see the rest!!! ]

Thanks dude.

[I like it. I am wanting to do something similar,But Hydro setup. I would scrog. I have done it before in a small space and had great results. Make sure you weave your ladys in and out constantly throughout vegg. Great job on the cabinet.]

Yea, I want to scrog, my max grow height for plants is just over 3ft. So whatever method yields more is method I will go with.

How do I quote more than once in one reply?


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Pics of the girls on their first day (My girlfriend named them)






Ok, I'm caught up. Will take some current pics of the clones. Will use my girlfriends camera, see if its better. Hopefully someone could help me. The thread is now open for anyone to join. Hopefully this grow will not only help me but also future growers. Thanks


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yea, I want to scrog, my max grow height for plants is just over 3ft. So whatever method yields more is method I will go with.

How do I quote more than once in one reply?[/QUOTE]

Use the multi quote tab below your text.

I would scrog if your height is 3 ft from the floor. You will have a canopy of tops. I used zip ties to assist in the weaving, just dont do them too tight! Looking good so far.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh, ok, thanks. My max height is 3ft from the perlite/vermiculite mix to 12" away from the lamp.


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 28, 2009)

Beautiful job on your cab. It's almost exactly how I'm planning my next cab. Looking forward to the rest of your grow.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

I transplanted my clones on Wed the 23rd. Followed the hempy directions to the T, but could'nt find a solid answer of when to add nutes so I just used filtered water for the first three days. On Fri the 25th I feed the clones with 50% nutes of GH flora series using the Lucas formula, not sure if this was a mistake. Watered the next day. When I woke up the clones looked droopy. Did not water that day but foiler feed with 50% nutes. The pics are not that clear, but they are not as green as when I got them. Did I over water them, not enough nutes, or do they just need to recover from the transplant? 

I used to be a carpenter so building the cab was not to difficult, but I have never grown anything. Did all the reading I could for months, but I'm worried I might loose them. Any help is welcomed.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 28, 2009)

TechnoMage said:


> Beautiful job on your cab. It's almost exactly how I'm planning my next cab. Looking forward to the rest of your grow.


Thanks, this was my first attempt at anything like this. I really enjoyed making it, I was on disability when I was initially inspired on growing out of a styrofoam container, but the more I read, the more I wanted to go as big as my budget will let me. The stealth passed, a week before I brought the clones in I called my maintenance department for my apts and had them check out my garbage disposal. I had the cab juiced up and they never looked at it twice. If people ask, it's extra storage space.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 29, 2009)

Punk said:


> Nice work so far bro. They're a lot more work than you thought, aren't they?
> 
> Even though it takes a while to retrofit these, you'll be very proud to have your stuff growing in an elegant piece of furniture.
> 
> ...


LOL. They are very similar. They do take some time and work to complete, but like you said, it's an elegant piece of furniture.


----------



## HaNDyGrOw (Sep 29, 2009)

i think the cabinet looks great! plants look slightly overwatered to me??


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 29, 2009)

HaNDyGrOw said:


> i think the cabinet looks great! plants look slightly overwatered to me??


Thanks. I was thinking I might have over watered them. Been doing some research here but I'm too new to pin point what it is. I have not watered them for two days now, just sprayed them down with some water. The perlite mix was still a little moist this morning so I will just give them some time to see what happens. Is this OK? For some reason I feel I should be doing something.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Sep 29, 2009)

just a little shock i think. i like your grow! tuning in!


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 29, 2009)

There is a lot of hempy grows here on this forum and they all follow the few simple hempy rules except there are different recommendations out there of when to feed nutes. Some say to water down your perlite mix with 50% strength nute solution prior to transplant and others say not to add any nutes for the first two weeks, then start with only ¼ strength and work your way up. I&#8217;ve also read some say that the Lucas formula should be used at full strength from the start. Other&#8217;s recommend not to add nutes until your roots have hit the reservoir. Any hempy grower&#8217;s out there that can help clarify this?

My watering schedule
General Hydroponics Flora Series Feeding Strategy - Lucas Formula 

G-M-B (Grow-Micro-Bloom) 
0-5-10 - For Vegetative cycle (18/6) 
0-8-16 - For Flowering cycle (12/12) 

Water&#8212;Water--1/4 strenght nutes&#8212;Water--Water--Increased feed....Water&#8212;Water--Full strength feed--Water...

I just have to figure out how long to wait in between watering with my setup. Once I have it down, I will update my watering schedule.


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 29, 2009)

could b too strong of light for such young plants.. looks good other wise


----------



## GreenMountainGrower (Sep 29, 2009)

nice work on the setup. how's it do on sound in the stealth department?


----------



## the420 apprentice (Sep 29, 2009)

dude this cab is an inspiration to what ive been dreaming up for my own personal setup. great work. im on my third grow know but with bagseed and with a partner who is a little unreliable with the gardening. so i will use your ideas and get busy with my shit. ill be stoping in for sure


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 29, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> could b too strong of light for such young plants.. looks good other wise



I have my lamp 23" away, it's a 400W HPS. I was planning on lowering it a little at a time, my own way or hardening them off. I looked into heat stress, but symptoms look similar to over watering and nitrogen deff. Temp is steady at 75 degrees and passes the hand test. What do you think, I'm I ok or should I back it off?


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 29, 2009)

i think u should not use the hps till theyr older... use floro for veg... u also dont want your light that far away u will get major stretching


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 29, 2009)

GreenMountainGrower said:


> nice work on the setup. how's it do on sound in the stealth department?



It runs very quite, no light leaks at all. The fan is wired on low (218cmf) and it's enough to exchange the air about 3-5 times a minute. I did the calculations when I was in the design phase, but can't find them right now. Also, I forgot to mention I had to remove one of the center louvers (They are stacked 4 deep on each other and are removable) to reduce suction in the cab, the door would pull a little when opened slightly, plus by doing this it also reduced the stress on the fan which made it run quieter. The cab is directly under an overhead fan. The fan serves as cooling on hot days, and to take the blame for the faint air sound. My mom came by to visit a couple nights ago, never suspected a thing. She even complimented the cab, said it was very nice and that it matched my furniture.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 29, 2009)

the420 apprentice said:


> dude this cab is an inspiration to what ive been dreaming up for my own personal setup. great work. im on my third grow know but with bagseed and with a partner who is a little unreliable with the gardening. so i will use your ideas and get busy with my shit. ill be stoping in for sure


Thanks for the support. I recommend taking care of your own plants if possible, just my opinion.

Can someone tell me how to multi quote, tried using the multi button but couldn't figure it out. Sorry, I'm a new to forums also.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 29, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> i think u should not use the hps till theyr older... use floro for veg... u also dont want your light that far away u will get major stretching


I originally wanted to have a veg chamber in there, but did'nt have the funds for it, plus I read in the Cervantes Grow Bible and some other resources that you can veg with HPS. 

I plan on lowering the lights, but when I saw the clones drooping I kind of got nervous so I stopped watering and backed off the lights. I plan on lowering them slowly or when the roots are established. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## newb19547 (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome work man....I plan to have something similar sometime..........


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm with dgk4life on the fluorescent for veg but that's what I do myself. The nice thing about fluorescent is that you can keep the bulbs very close to the top of the plants. This really helps if you're trying to keep the plants short and bushy.


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 29, 2009)

thank you... and yes u can veg wit hps but u will get stretched plants and since u have a height max i would use floros for veg then put the hps in to play..


----------



## 2talljones (Sep 29, 2009)

love it. I love stealthy grows


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 29, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> thank you... and yes u can veg wit hps but u will get stretched plants and since u have a height max i would use floros for veg then put the hps in to play..



Yea, I did read that the plants stretch a little more with HPS, that's why I decided to give SCOG a try. I'm already imagining my next project, a small veg cab with floros or small MH, but that's a long way away if it happens. Right now I just want to use my energy on making this a successful grow. I'm a medical marijuana patient and live in the bay area in Cali, so getting a hold of some quality clones is just a couple key strokes away, that's why I used all my budget to make a flowering cab. 

The plants are sleeping right now, lights don't come on till 6pm and I have been at work all day so there is no update yet. Hope that they are looking better...or at least not any sadder. I guess worrying about your small plants is part of new growers learnig curve. I'm constantly double checking everything...but it's all in fun.


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 29, 2009)

LoveTheVapor said:


> I'm a medical marijuana patient and live in the bay area in Cali, so getting a hold of some quality clones is just a couple key strokes away, that's why I used all my budget to make a flowering cab.....
> 
> The plants are sleeping right now, lights don't come on till 6pm and I have been at work all day so there is no update yet. Hope that they are looking better...or at least not any sadder. I guess worrying about your small plants is part of new growers learnig curve. I'm constantly double checking everything...but it's all in fun.


Smart move concentrating on the flower cab.

Yep, we've all been there. The good thing is that they call it weed for a reason, it can take a lot of abuse and still bounce back. I had a grow where we had a 2 week power outage in the middle of winter with freezing temps and I didn't lose a single plant. My current flower grow went for a week without water and is still finishing strong.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 29, 2009)

TechnoMage said:


> Smart move concentrating on the flower cab.
> 
> Yep, we've all been there. The good thing is that they call it weed for a reason, it can take a lot of abuse and still bounce back. I had a grow where we had a 2 week power outage in the middle of winter with freezing temps and I didn't lose a single plant. My current flower grow went for a week without water and is still finishing strong.


Appreciate the kind words sir. I sure hope my Chem Dawg strain has as much fight in them as whatever it is you grew.

Talk to you guys later on tonight after lights come on. I have to finish my P90X workout routine. I keep my self in check, no smoking until I worked out, wake n' vape doesn't count if it's a work day. It's the best motivator I have found. LOL


----------



## Punk (Sep 29, 2009)

LoveTheVapor said:


> Thanks, this was my first attempt at anything like this. I really enjoyed making it, I was on disability when I was initially inspired on growing out of a styrofoam container, but the more I read, the more I wanted to go as big as my budget will let me. The stealth passed, a week before I brought the clones in I called my maintenance department for my apts and had them check out my garbage disposal. I had the cab juiced up and they never looked at it twice. If people ask, it's extra storage space.


People that don't smoke weed or who dont have knowledge of it, never ever suspect you're growing something illegal, even if there's noise and shit...the light can trip them off a bit, but ya...


LoveTheVapor said:


> LOL. They are very similar. They do take some time and work to complete, but like you said, it's an elegant piece of furniture.


It's that nicer appearance that def makes people disregard illegal activities.



LoveTheVapor said:


> I have my lamp 23" away, it's a 400W HPS. I was planning on lowering it a little at a time, my own way or hardening them off. I looked into heat stress, but symptoms look similar to over watering and nitrogen deff. Temp is steady at 75 degrees and passes the hand test. What do you think, I'm I ok or should I back it off?


75 is great.



dgk4life said:


> i think u should not use the hps till theyr older... use floro for veg... u also dont want your light that far away u will get major stretching


Bullshit to that. A hps will veg them way better than a floro, please. 



LoveTheVapor said:


> Thanks for the support. I recommend taking care of your own plants if possible, just my opinion.
> 
> Can someone tell me how to multi quote, tried using the multi button but couldn't figure it out. Sorry, I'm a new to forums also.


you hit "multi" on all the quotes EXCEPT the last one...that one you just hit "quote". 



LoveTheVapor said:


> Yea, I did read that the plants stretch a little more with HPS, that's why I decided to give SCOG a try. I'm already imagining my next project, a small veg cab with floros or small MH, but that's a long way away if it happens. Right now I just want to use my energy on making this a successful grow. I'm a medical marijuana patient and live in the bay area in Cali, so getting a hold of some quality clones is just a couple key strokes away, that's why I used all my budget to make a flowering cab.
> 
> The plants are sleeping right now, lights don't come on till 6pm and I have been at work all day so there is no update yet. Hope that they are looking better...or at least not any sadder. I guess worrying about your small plants is part of new growers learnig curve. I'm constantly double checking everything...but it's all in fun.


Scrog might be a great approach since there is a bit of a vertical restriction with your cab in that some of the shitty strains that don't live up to expectations tend to stretch more than you would expect/want. 

My cab is about 15" higher and I've had to chop tops that stretched up into the light. 

Another option is Super Cropping(aka, low stress training, bonsai to cannabis). There's info on it around here somewhere.


----------



## sweetgod420 (Sep 29, 2009)

where did u get that cabkiss-ass


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 29, 2009)

Punk said:


> People that don't smoke weed or who dont have knowledge of it, never ever suspect you're growing something illegal, even if there's noise and shit...the light can trip them off a bit, but ya...
> 
> 
> It's that nicer appearance that def makes people disregard illegal activities.
> ...


Thanks for kicking down some knowledge Punk.

I read a little something on super cropping(LST), but this seemed a little cleaner than having my cab look like it was occupied by a giant spider. This is the future I'm working towards...







This was under a 400W HPS. Beautiful sight, isn't it? Hempy follower's have proof that their method produces very similar results as DCW growers. Don't have a link to give credit for this pic.

Anyways, plants look the same or a little more perky but their color hasn't fully returned, maybe wishful thinking but I'm not worried about them at this point. Peace.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 29, 2009)

2talljones said:


> love it. I love stealthy grows


A little late, but thanks dude. I love it too.

EDIT: No offense if your not a dude. Jumped to conclusions.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 30, 2009)

sweetgod420 said:


> where did u get that cabkiss-ass


Dude, I wish I could make your life a little easier by telling you to go pick one up at your local Wal-Mart, but I had to look high and low around the Bay to find one like this. I looked on craigslist almost everyday, went to a shit load of furniture stores, stopped at every yard sale I crossed. This one had only had one owner, came from an old hotel that was begin remodeled. I bought it from a guy that owns a used furniture store that I found one day that I got lost while trying to take a shortcut to the Oakland A's game. Never made it to the Game, I saw the sign and slammed my breaks. It's very heavy cause it's built like a tank which makes it almost sound proof.

I recommend you keep your eyes peeled and stay alert. Always take a measuring tape, pen and paper when you go hunting for one. Don't sacrifice if you really care about aesthetics or really want it stealth. Find one that fits your situation. And I would not buy any expensive components until you have your cab. You will need dimensions and measurements before you engineer these bad boys to take advantage of all your space. Plus it helps to have it in front of you so you can visualize your final result.
Hope this helps.


----------



## LogHead (Sep 30, 2009)

nice, tuned in


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 30, 2009)

Punk said:


> Bullshit to that. A hps will veg them way better than a floro, please.
> 
> 
> 
> .


 yeah a hps may veg them better but he has a height restriction so to keep node spacing tight and the plants short and compact floros r the best choice.. so bullshit to u sir.. if he continues wit his hps veging at 23" away he will run into a ton of problems stretching, burnt plants and no longer a sog or scrog.... but hey thanks for playin now move along


----------



## sweetgod420 (Sep 30, 2009)

LoveTheVapor said:


> Dude, I wish I could make your life a little easier by telling you to go pick one up at your local Wal-Mart, but I had to look high and low around the Bay to find one like this. I looked on craigslist almost everyday, went to a shit load of furniture stores, stopped at every yard sale I crossed. This one had only had one owner, came from an old hotel that was begin remodeled. I bought it from a guy that owns a used furniture store that I found one day that I got lost while trying to take a shortcut to the Oakland A's game. Never made it to the Game, I saw the sign and slammed my breaks. It's very heavy cause it's built like a tank which makes it almost sound proof.
> 
> I recommend you keep your eyes peeled and stay alert. Always take a measuring tape, pen and paper when you go hunting for one. Don't sacrifice if you really care about aesthetics or really want it stealth. Find one that fits your situation. And I would not buy any expensive components until you have your cab. You will need dimensions and measurements before you engineer these bad boys to take advantage of all your space. Plus it helps to have it in front of you so you can visualize your final result.
> Hope this helps.


 
thats a pretty jokes story man ! , hope u get to see the a's at some point soon. and maybe ur cabs made of mdf(mdf is heavy n sound proof basically.

and i have all my shit and 2 cabs built , i was just wondering because i may opt for 5ft of grow space rather than 2ft


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 30, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> yeah a hps may veg them better but he has a height restriction so to keep node spacing tight and the plants short and compact floros r the best choice.. so bullshit to u sir.. if he continues wit his hps veging at 23" away he will run into a ton of problems stretching, burnt plants and no longer a sog or scrog.... but hey thanks for playin now move along



Dude, take it easy. LOL. I have explained twice now that the 23" from the lamp was only temp, it was my way of hardening off the clones. I was lowing the lamp everyday. I'm now at 12" away.

These are direct quotes from Jeorge Cervanetes Grower's Bilble.

"Give new transplants filtered, less intense light for a couple days." pg.47

"Place new transplants on the perimeter of the HID garden or under a screen to subdue sunlight for a couple of days. Once transplants look strong, move them under full light." pg48

I don't have much of a perimeter in my garden, so my next option was to raise the lamp so that it wont be so intense, I have no choice then to put them directly under the lamp. Plus my clones are rooted already.

"Adding a touch more blue light helps prevent most plants from becoming leggy. The other enhanced performance HPS bulb is the Hortilux by Eye." pg.193

I bought the Horilux Enhanced Spectrum Super HPS to help with stretching.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Sep 30, 2009)

Here are some pics of the cab from this morning and some of the girls. The lamp is now 12" away.


----------



## submachinegun (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome cab! you put a lot of thought and work into it, and you got great results! +rep


----------



## sweetgod420 (Oct 1, 2009)

sweetgod420 said:


> thats a pretty jokes story man ! , hope u get to see the a's at some point soon. and maybe ur cabs made of mdf(mdf is heavy n sound proof basically.
> 
> and i have all my shit and 2 cabs built , i was just wondering because i may opt for 5ft of grow space rather than 2ft


 
veg


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2009)

looks great. i have a S&P 125 inline fan. they are completely awesome. quiet. i run mine on high (194). you really dont hear anything except the air blowing through vent hosing. good luck with everything!


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 1, 2009)

LoveTheVapor said:


> Dude, take it easy. LOL. I have explained twice now that the 23" from the lamp was only temp, it was my way of hardening off the clones. I was lowing the lamp everyday. I'm now at 12" away.
> 
> These are direct quotes from Jeorge Cervanetes Grower's Bilble.
> 
> ...


 right and my statement was not to u it was to whatever dude called my previous statement bs.. i already gave u my advice.. good luck


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 1, 2009)

submachinegun said:


> Awesome cab! you put a lot of thought and work into it, and you got great results! +rep



Thanks dude. I still don't know what exactly +rep is for, or how to give it. Is important to give, cause I have yet to do it, or even know how?


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 1, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> right and my statement was not to u it was to whatever dude called my previous statement bs.. i already gave u my advice.. good luck



Yea, I know it wasn't for me. I actually thought it was funny. I was just trying to diffuse the situation, you were both right. I can veg with HPS, but like you said, floros might be better for my situation, just don't have the space or funds for that at this time. I want this thread to be informative so that we can all learn from experienced growers. I am willing to take information given to me and apply it to my grow if it makes sense. Also, would like to provide pics and important details of the grow along the way so that someone interested in growing in a simalar way has something to read from start to end. I know there is a lot of documented grows, but one more will not hurt. So, can we play nice now. No more calling BS or calling checkmate please. Just want to pay it forward.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking good loving the stealth cab there man kiu


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 1, 2009)

Desmond said:


> looks great. i have a S&P 125 inline fan. they are completely awesome. quiet. i run mine on high (194). you really dont hear anything except the air blowing through vent hosing. good luck with everything!


Thanks Desmond. Good luck to you also. Take care


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 1, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Looking good loving the stealth cab there man kiu


Thanks. I saw your grow in your sig. HAHA. How did you get you girl to let you use the walk in closet? Or is that your red purse hanging there?


----------



## sweetgod420 (Oct 1, 2009)

thats it !! lol , im going to buy a taller wooden cab to get more kushhhhhh at harvest


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hahaha no thats not my red purse hehe, its my girls. I used up my half of the closet for it. She also LOVES nugs and we don't really have the money to be buying it sooooooooo I told her what I was doing she said ok cool just leave me some space. It only ended up taking up about a 1/4 of the closet. She does cuss me when she can't turn the light on during the day to get dressed hahaha oh well she won't be complaining in about 30 days hahaha. My last setup was in a dresser so it took up WAY more space than the tent so she was pretty happy with the new grow tent.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 3, 2009)

The plants have all turned a light green almost yellowish color and the top leaves are perky and pointing up. Does that mean they are growing roots or they need to be feed?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 3, 2009)

Have you been feeding them? Your doing kush right? My kush plant is a nutrient hog and the leaves would turn lime green when she is needing more N. Give her a half dose feeding or full dose whatever your at and see how she does.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 3, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Have you been feeding them? Your doing kush right? My kush plant is a nutrient hog and the leaves would turn lime green when she is needing more N. Give her a half dose feeding or full dose whatever your at and see how she does.


Thanks for the advise. It was right on the money. I feed them 50% strength nutes and they seem to respond right way. Next feeding I will up the strength to about 3/4. Yea, they turned lime green and looked sad, but perked up within an hour. Haven't posted any updates yet, not much going on yet.

When doing a SCROG when do you flip to 12/12. I have read some say as soon as they hit the net, some say 50% net filled and others say 80% filled. I know a lot as to do with the strain but a rough number would help. Please only advise if you have done a SCROG. Thanks


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 3, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Hahaha no thats not my red purse hehe, its my girls. I used up my half of the closet for it. She also LOVES nugs and we don't really have the money to be buying it sooooooooo I told her what I was doing she said ok cool just leave me some space. It only ended up taking up about a 1/4 of the closet. She does cuss me when she can't turn the light on during the day to get dressed hahaha oh well she won't be complaining in about 30 days hahaha. My last setup was in a dresser so it took up WAY more space than the tent so she was pretty happy with the new grow tent.


Well I hope you guys get some good nugs and enjoy your smoke. Peace


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 3, 2009)

Something to keep the thread alive until we start the bud porn. A review I found through google on Chem Dawg strain.

*OG Kush & Sour Diesel are both direct descendents to Chemdawg & taste similar. Sativa indica mix with a flowering time of 9.5-10.5 weeks. Average yields of the best chem funk, the potency is Unreal!*


*Name:* Chem Dawg
*Grade:* A
*Type:* Sativa/Indica Hybrid
*Price:* $50/8th 

*Looks:* Intermixed darker and mid-lighter green shading. Smaller dense buds covered in golden fuzzies and scattered with short burnt orange hairs.
Under the Microscope this glowed almost completely golden yellow and just seemed to radiate light.
*Smell:* Fairly piney, the smell was not too strong but not too subtle.
*Taste:* To be perfectly honest, I really was not focusing on the taste with this one. The actual experience of smoking itself perked up different senses as it went along and the taste didn&#8217;t stand out to me as comment worthy. Nothing special.
*Buzz Type:* Great for me-time, laid back social settings, and just mellowing out at home with a pinch of trippy, a dollop of that indica body high (not quite couch lock but it&#8217;s not far off), and a refreshing dash of energy and imagination.
*Buzz Length:* Long. Smoked an average size bowl and the high was still lingering after 2 hours.
*Overall:* A very enjoyable high, a fun romp with quality hybrid qualities that give you the goods from both the sativa and the indica sides. I had a gram that I forgot at a friend&#8217;s for 2 weeks, then I got it back and had a few other amazing strains, so this got lost in the shuffle.
*Buzz Report:* After 1 hit I feel an instantaneous though low strength body high and my head&#8217;s already a little more laid back, ready to fall into a mellow groove. After 3 hits the buzz grips your mind and body as it passes through, leaving you with something to remember it by.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Oct 3, 2009)

Loving the cab. Will be watching.


----------



## sweetsmell (Oct 3, 2009)

You thinking about having any co2?


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 3, 2009)

sweetsmell said:


> You thinking about having any co2?



No, I don't think I can. My fan is on at all times to bring in fresh air. If I use CO2 I don't think it will be in the cab for very long. Plus, I'm out of funds. I now there is some homemade CO2 tutorials out there, but I don't think I will be trying it anytime soon. Have you used it in your grows?


----------



## Punk (Oct 3, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> yeah a hps may veg them better but he has a height restriction so to keep node spacing tight and the plants short and compact floros r the best choice.. so bullshit to u sir.. if he continues wit his hps veging at 23" away he will run into a ton of problems stretching, burnt plants and no longer a sog or scrog.... but hey thanks for playin now move along


 
IF and only IF you're using equal wattage.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 3, 2009)

Ummm I dunno anything about scrog man sorry. I can't be much help there as I've never done one.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 3, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ummm I dunno anything about scrog man sorry. I can't be much help there as I've never done one.


Ok. I got another question. Two of the clones are looking stronger and perkier than the other one. It's droopy and looks smaller. What could be causing this? Is it normal to have a plant lag behind? They are all clones from the same mother. I'll post pics tomorrow if that helps. Enjoy your Saturday night. Peace


----------



## sweetsmell (Oct 4, 2009)

LoveTheVapor said:


> No, I don't think I can. My fan is on at all times to bring in fresh air. If I use CO2 I don't think it will be in the cab for very long. Plus, I'm out of funds. I now there is some homemade CO2 tutorials out there, but I don't think I will be trying it anytime soon. Have you used it in your grows?



you could put your fan on a timer. But for the shortage of funds I understand 100%. Oh and for me using it on my grows, I dont grow


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 4, 2009)

I took 5 clones off my big girl about a month ago and so far I'm left with 1 good looking clone. The rest died. Is each one getting the same amount of water, at the same time and all that good stuff. How often are you watering them?


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 4, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> I took 5 clones off my big girl about a month ago and so far I'm left with 1 good looking clone. The rest died. Is each one getting the same amount of water, at the same time and all that good stuff. How often are you watering them?


Whats up Killa. I think I might have been under watering them now. I watered them last night and Sofia (smaller one) responded by being perky, even looked taller this morning. I have not been watering them as much cause I don't want to over water them. I took your advise about feeding them some nutes, they don't appear as lime green anymore, so I plan on giving them so more nutes today at a higher dosage. They are in 3 gallon bukets and I had been watering them every other day. When do I know that their roots have reached the resevoir? Once they do, I know I only have to water every 2-3 days, but right now I'm still trying to figure out when I should water them. Ever since I overwatered them to begin with, I have been hesitant to do to anything now. I will try to post pics by tonight, but if not, it won't be past tomorrow. Thanks for the help. Peace


----------



## tical916 (Oct 4, 2009)

I`m working with a similiar sized grow groom, in a boxed off area inside a closet. Good to here you are not having any heat issues. I`m using a 400w in a cool tube and heat was my biggest concern. Love the armoir I had a similiar setup with flouros in my old apartment. 



> yeah a hps may veg them better but he has a height restriction so to keep node spacing tight and the plants short and compact floros r the best choice.. so bullshit to u sir.. if he continues wit his hps veging at 23" away he will run into a ton of problems stretching, burnt plants and no longer a sog or scrog.... but hey thanks for playin now move along


Don't listen to this guy, I don't know where he is pulling this info from.. As long as you aren't expirencing any heat problems and your plants aren't burning you are fine. Your plants will either stretch because the light is too far away, or burn because the light is too close not both...  And a sog and scrog or two totally different things... So quit acting like you know something.. 



I would raise the hps light some. The upturned leaves usually means the plants are getting blasted with heat. 


Watering is sort of a lazy man's science. Wait for the plants to need water than over water your plants. Check the soil every every day, when it's getting dry add some water. If your plants are less than 1 ft tall, watering every other day is most likely too much. The droopy plants are telling you their overwatered.. 

I`ll be w atching this, excellent build man. good luck on your plants.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 4, 2009)

What are you talking about when you say reach the res? I understand your in soil right? What are you talking about with a res.?


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 5, 2009)

tical916 said:


> I`m working with a similiar sized grow groom, in a boxed off area inside a closet. Good to here you are not having any heat issues. I`m using a 400w in a cool tube and heat was my biggest concern. Love the armoir I had a similiar setup with flouros in my old apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise dude. If your having trouble with heat, try a heat shield for your hood, it fixed my temp problems.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 5, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> What are you talking about when you say reach the res? I understand your in soil right? What are you talking about with a res.?



Hempy buckets are just a bucket filled with 3 parts perlite/ 1 part vermiculite with a 1" hole 2" from the bottom. The lower 2" of the bucket is considered my reservoir. When watering, I just have to add water until I see it draining out of my 1" hole. This is one of the easiest growing methods I have read about using the Lucas formula with GH Flora series nutes. 

I will post some easy to follow instruction for the Hempy bucket method if anyone is intrested. Thanks for the support Killa.

Update pics coming tonight.


----------



## tical916 (Oct 5, 2009)

I've never used that technique, but that sounds like a lot of water for fresh clones. I've always used pots with holes in the bottom so any excess water would drain out the bottom into a pan. 



LoveTheVapor said:


> Hempy buckets are just a bucket filled with 3 parts perlite/ 1 part vermiculite with a 1" hole 2" from the bottom. The lower 2" of the bucket is considered my reservoir. When watering, I just have to add water until I see it draining out of my 1" hole. This is one of the easiest growing methods I have read about using the Lucas formula with GH Flora series nutes.
> 
> I will post some easy to follow instruction for the Hempy bucket method if anyone is intrested. Thanks for the support Killa.
> 
> Update pics coming tonight.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok gotcha I know what your talking about now. Ummm I've heard that your supposed to water what like once a day or something or as soon as the res is empty one of the two. In flower I wouldn't let 'em get as dry as you would let the get in veg though. But don't over do it at the same ya know.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 5, 2009)

***UPDATE PICS***

Finally some growth.


----------



## tical916 (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking good, they're definitely growing fast. 

Are you just venting outside into your room? Also sucking air from inside the room?


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 5, 2009)

tical916 said:


> Looking good, they're definitely growing fast.
> 
> Are you just venting outside into your room? Also sucking air from inside the room?



Yea, air comes from the same room its vented. I have the cab in my living room. The temps are always in the 70's as long as my room temp. is in the 70's. I don't have AC but the temps in the Bay are perfect for growing. The heat shield for my hood solved my temp. problems. Before I installed it, temps would range 10-15 degrees over the room temp at 12". After I installed it it ran 2-5 degrees above room temp. This allowed at least 10" more of vertical growth in my cab. I only run the light for 18hrs (6pm-12pm) so that I avoid the heat peaks during the day.


----------



## tical916 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow that heat shield made such a big difference? Mind if I ask where you got one.



LoveTheVapor said:


> Yea, air comes from the same room its vented. I have the cab in my living room. The temps are always in the 70's as long as my room temp. is in the 70's. I don't have AC but the temps in the Bay are perfect for growing. The heat shield for my hood solved my temp. problems. Before I installed it, temps would range 10-15 degrees over the room temp at 12". After I installed it it ran 2-5 degrees above room temp. This allowed at least 10" more of vertical growth in my cab. I only run the light for 18hrs (6pm-12pm) so that I avoid the heat peaks during the day.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 5, 2009)

tical916 said:


> Wow that heat shield made such a big difference? Mind if I ask where you got one.



Yes it did. I never even knew they sold them. I was initially trying to make one on my own. When I Googled heat shield material I came across this video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTMuMu04i6Y

This is where I purchased it. You will not find it any cheaper (new). Everything I purchased was researched over and over for best prices. 

http://www.hydroponics.net/i/134244

I was on disability for 5 months so I had a lot of time on my hands. First month all I did was smoke and lay in bed. Next 3 months I read this forum, J. Cervantes Grow bilbe and whatever I found through Google. Last month was dedicated to building the cab. Now that I'm done I find myself looking for another hobby to take up my time. Anyone in the Bay need help building thier cab?


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 5, 2009)

These are my current temps. Top is room temp. Bottom is cab temp.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 6, 2009)

Damn your doing a good job on maintaining temps. You could raise it a bit more in veg to get things rolling like its summer time outside but thats up to you. Everything is looking good kiu bro.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking good man ...........nice job on the build..... i will be watching !!


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 6, 2009)

subscribed dude.. ill read all the post after class tonight.. for the most part im looking for a concealed grow and like yours.. ill read more on it later and post back shortly.. cool setup man... i plus repped you but forgot to put my name on it.. cool setup bro.. peace


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 6, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Looking good man ...........nice job on the build..... i will be watching !!





greenearth5 said:


> subscribed dude.. ill read all the post after class tonight.. for the most part im looking for a concealed grow and like yours.. ill read more on it later and post back shortly.. cool setup man... i plus repped you but forgot to put my name on it.. cool setup bro.. peace



Thanks.


Here are some pics I took today. I bought a $6 moister meter from Lowe's.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 6, 2009)

sweet dude.. you got the setup that ive been looking for.. i just sold an old armorie and him hitting myself in the face for it now.. i might start off with a mini fridge to house my mother plant and buy another armorie and get a setup going like what you have... do u top you plants while they grow thru the wire?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yo vape I'm gonna answer this sense your off right now. He is doing scrog so when the plants hit the screen he is gonna weave them in and out of the screen to stop vertical growth and promote side branching. I've been doing some reading up on scrog and it seems like a very efficent way for stealth growers who want a 400w hid set up. Once the screen is like 40-50% filled flip the lights 12/12 fill the majority of the screen left and let 'em go natural. Topping them wouldn't be a bad idea here though when they get a couple more nodes to them it will promote the side branching much much earlier. Sorry vape for jakcing ya thread just bored.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool bro.. i got a 400digital HPS/MH and i want to get it in a more concealed environment so my maintence guy doesnt try to walk into my grow room again.. i only have 6 small lowriders so this armorie method would be excelent for what I have... i couldnt tell which medium he was usuing but it appeared to be some type of hydroponic setup which is cool.. or is that a soil mixture with the white plugs acting like drain holes... how much would u say it cost to build minus the hood, ballast, bulb, and armorie?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 6, 2009)

He is using the hempy method which is like caveman hydro you could say hahaha. Its just perlite and vermiculite. Got a hole drilled two inches for the bottom to let off excess water. The bottom res sits like dwc till its dry and then rewatered. Its a lot cheaper than full blown hydro. You need to think about getting that grow stealth asap bro. Better now than later while they are still small.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 6, 2009)

cool man.. ill get on that.. do you think this dresor would work?


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is some info on SCROG. It's lengthy, but it's worth the read if your thinking SCROG is for you. This was not written by me, it's a straight copy and paste job.I found it online. I believe the guys name was [FONT=&quot]Greenmonster714.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]The Scrog Method

So, you want to tackle a scrog do ya? Excellent choice! Scrog or SCREEN OF GREEN is one of the most productive and easiest ways to grow indoors. Now lets not get this confused with the Sea of green method. SOG involves no training nor does it have one item a scrog always has. A screen. Scrog has been around for many years. Before HID's were introduces many used floro's with this method with good success.
Now lets talk about the scrog for a little bit here. What is a scrog? What is screen of green? Well, it is just that. A screen is the main character of scrog. It is usually made of wire or something sturdy enough to hold back the growing canopy. This wire should have some holes in it about 2x2inches in size so that the plant mater can easily grow up through the wire and be supported by it. The wire is secured between the grow medium and the lamp at a distance determined by the size of your lamp. We will get into that later. The plants grow through the screen about 3-4 inches and then are pulled back under and spread out where YOU want them to grow. Its as easy as that folks. Its a great way to grow. Let me put it this way. I have tried untrained methods like SOG and have never come close to the yeild I get with a scrog. Okay, sounds easy right? So, what are you waiting for?

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Getting Started
This is the hard part. Getting started. Damned if it ain't for me man. I spend hours thinkin of shit before I do it. lol Anyway, this isnt rocket science. If you've already got an area where you established plants growing you are halfway there.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]The SCREEN
Remember at least 2x2inch squares. You can use chicken wire as well or even some tightly strug rope but I would suggest wire. You need something strong to support the buds and hold back the canopy growth. The screen needs to be cut to size. The size of the screen is determined by the size of your lamp. Remember that to get the good bud formation you want from 50 watts per square foot so your screen size should not exceed that. Check the examples below.

150hps screen size 1.75ft x 1.75ft
250hps screen size 2.25ft x 2.25ft
400hps screen size 2.91ft x 2.75ft
600hps screen size 3.45ft x 3.45ft
1000hps screen size 4.4ft x 4.5ft

If your screen exceeds the 50wpsf thing alittle. Thats perfectly okay. Just dont overdoit. lol Now once you've determined the size of your screen and cut it to size. Situate it over your grow area and secure it into place. Just a few screws will hold it in place. Your mounting a screen. Not a twenty pound wall painting. lol.....Wait just a minute! You need to figure out where to set the screen. First, a few questions to ask. Is your lamp air cooled and what size is your lamp? These two questions determine how close you can get to your canopy. This is very important stuff. The closer you get the better off you are. If you do not have air cooled lamps then a simple fan blowing between the canopy and the the lamp should do the trick. Okay, now lets set that screen. Here's some examples of screen settings for hps's. These are not exact settings. They are just a baseline idea. If you can get your lamp closer. Good for you. If you can't. Thats okay too. Dont worry. If you've got the right watts per footage they will produce.

150hps 10-12 inches
250hps 12-15 inches
400hps 16-20 inches
600hps 20+
1000hps 24+

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Your Plants
How Many Will I Need Under The Screen? Usually the rule is one plant per square foot of screen. I go with as few plants as I can whenever possible. One side of my flower chamber is almost 3x3ft. Thats almost 9 sqft. I only have 6 plants under there and the screens are pretty full. So, the rule does not always need to be followed. Having less plants can be a good thing if they happen to discover your illegal activity..lol.....Remember with fewer plants you will have to veg a bit longer but be patient and hang in there. Its well worth the wait.

Spacing
Lets talk about the spacing between the plant medium and the screen. This space will need to be large enough to allow you room to manipulate your plants during the training phase. I usually use around 8 inches. Some people use more/less. Eight seems to be just enough for me but when working in a 3x3ft space it is still a tight space for a big guy. lol.....

What Is The Best Strain To Grow In A Scrog? 
Now lets talk about your plants alittle bit. What kind should you be growing in a scrog you ask? Hmmmmm. Well, any kind your heart desires my friend. That's right. Most any plant strain can be grown without much difficulty using a scrog. The secret is in the screen. Some strains require more training than others but that is the only difference. Heavy yeild indica's are excellent scrog candidates but the unruley sativa can really shine with proper training and timing.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Hydro or Soil?

So, how are you going to do this scrog? Is it going to bubble, flow or just sit there? Here's some things you may consider before your plants get tangled up in the screen.

Hydro: No real problem here. I prefer to scrog with a bubbler system over soil anyday. The problem lies in the flush. I explain below.
Soil: Soil grows and scrogs are a wonderful thing. Orgainc buds rule. One problem I ran into when scroging with soil was the flushing of the medium at the end of the grow. Well, with the plants tangled in the screen. One can not just transport to the sink and flush. My soil buckets drain into catch pans. Then I have to drain the catch pans. Takes a while but it works. Hydro is much easier though.

Okay man, you just did something that will almost double your yeild in the next sixty days. So, how do you feel about that? The screen is set. Now its time to move on to other things. Lets take a look at whats going to happen when these babies start to grow through the screen.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Managing the Scrog Grow
You have done some things that are a little out of the ordinary from your usual grow regiem. Things look a little different. A wire screen has invaded your grow space and it looks weird in there. Maybe you even have a few inches growth through the screen. What in the fuck am I gonna do now? lol.......Be cool man. Here's where the real fun begins and were the beauty of scrog growing starts.

Vegging 
Here is where alot of people make mistakes. They get in a fired up hurry and get confused somehow. Flip their shit over to 12/12 way to soon and wonder why their screen never filled up. At that point the screen is nothing more than a support system for the plant. Normally one would veg a plant till the screen is 70-80 percent full before switching over to the flowering cycle. Having knowlege of how much your strain stretches is helpful when determining when to switch to flowering. For example: If one had a very stretchy sativa. You would want to start flowering her with much less of the screen filled. Just the opposite for a nice stunted indica. Timing has alot to do with scrog. We go over that soon.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Pulling It Back Through
Okay, so you've got some growth through the screen. Should have about 3-4 inches aye? Don't be a pussy here. lol....... If it breaks. I'll explain what to do later. Reach under the screen and pull that branch back under the screen and place it where you want it to be. Even if it takes tying it in place with the plastic twisty ties. Now I could really get technical and shit and start with the be sure there is an internode in each hole of the screen but it really doesnt matter man. Just get the growth under the screen first. In the next few weeks. You will see were to guide the new growth to best suit your needs.

 Training
This can seem brutal to some. lol........ Scrog is not natural growth for the cannabis plant. I am sure of that. It must stress the shit out of them the whole cycle of life. Imagine taking a plant that usually grows anywhere from 3-12 feet and making it grow in a space no larger than 2 foot. Training begings in the pulling it back through section. Try to situate your main branches towards the barest parts of your screen. They will branch out the most and usually be the largest bud in the bunch. Use some kind of uniformity to your laying out of the branches. Crisscross/ zigzag whatever you use. Remember theres are going to be alot more branching when flowering kicks in high gear. So allow some room for that as well. Lesser buds that are now exposed to more light are then encouraged to grow upwards toward the screen through some leaf triming. An often debated subject but one I feel that is usefull in the scrog method.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Leaf Trimming 
Now we need to chat about a touchy subject. Leaf triming. Like I said above. Scrog aint natural for cannabis. At least I dont think it is. Crammed in such a small area with all those leaves. Well, somethings gotta give and its not going to be bud. lol......Here's my rule on trimming. If the leaf is in the way of light for a bud site. Then it needs to be removed. Sometimes I tuck the leaf instead of removing it but most of the time I remove it. Now, when do I do this? Usually when I do a training session. Right afterwards. This trims away leaves and allows the new sites to get light. You will be surprised at how fast they will respond. Use good judgement when trimming. To much is not a good thing here.
Trimming continues into flowering ending during the later stages of flowering. I have found it not to be harmful at all to remove large fan leaves from buds during flowering. If they are blocking light to other bud sites near by. Its all about light penetration and bud sites in a scrog.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Timing 
Timing is critical when it comes to a scrog grow. You must be paying attention to the progress of your grow in order to know when to induce flowering. Knowing what strain you are dealing with and what the growing characteristices of the plant are is very helpful when it comes to timing. I cant express the importance of having a good clone base for this purpose. As mentioned above if you induce flowering to early. You will have alot less of a yield. However, if one was to wait to long. The same can happen as well. An overcrowed canopy is just as much a mess. An out of control scrog is just that. A mess. Not something you want to deal with. Remember, the plants you start to flower are probably going to double in size. Stand back and get a visual picture of that in your head. Ask yourself some questions. If I start flowering now. Can I visualize how big they will get? Do I have enough veggative growth to start flowering? Do I have to much? Is it time? Time to start flowering?
Okay, so you've decided to start. Bravo! You are going to be amazed at the buds that come out of this grow. lol....... So, you have turned back the timer to 12/12 and it has been 4 days now. The growth from the stretch is starting to show. You get in there and pull all those new shoots back under your screen and put them where you want them to be. A few more days pass. More growth. Now the decision part comes into play. Just how far over the screen do you want your buds to be? If you stop training them early in the stretch. They will grow alittle above the screen (maybe 3-6inches depending on the strian). If you continue trianing them until they start to top out. They will grow only alittle more and most of the bud will form right in the screen. This technique is great for those stetchy sativa's. However when doing this method keep an eye out for mold and try to have as much air flow between the buds as possible. I have done it both ways and they are both awsome. It may take you a grow or two to get the timing down to where you want it but once you do. I am sure you will be pleased with the results.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Clones/Seed Grows 
Here's an interesting topic that is sure to generate a few questions. I suggest clones for scrog growing over seed anyday of the year. Why? With clones you usually already know the characteristics of the plant and how it will perform. With seed its usually a guessing game as to which pheno your going to get unless they are true F1 seed. Plus with seed you dont know the sex yet. Ever tried untangling a male from a screen? Not something I would suggest doing. lol......Anyways, if you grow from seed. Be sure you have cloned the lot and know who your girls are first before going under the screen. This will save you alot of hassle later on.[/FONT]

 Damage Control
If you move branches around and bend'em. Eventually somethings gonna give. Dont freakout. Its not the end of the world man.....lol... Cannabis is an amazing plant that can recover from alot of damage naturally without help from humans but in this case ya want to help if ya can. First aid for the injured cannabis plant is simple as pie man. Just support her wound and leave her alone. She will take care of it on her own. Unless you break her completely in half she can be saved usually. You can splint the wound or support it with some heavy gauge wire around the stem. If the break is not that bad and the branch can somewhat support itself. Leave it alone. In all cases. A knot will form at the break and most times an explosion of growth will happen above the damaged area. At times even new growth sometimes sprouts from the knuckle formed.

 Flowering Cycle 

Once a few trimmings are done and all is set in place flowering in a scrog is pretty uneventful. lol......Good time to start thinning out your undergrowth. I take clones around 20 days 12/12. If all that I need root. I clean out the undergrowth around day 35 12/12. Now if I need anymore clones. I can tak'em at this time. All the rest. Its butter makin time........Oh yeah.......churn dat budda........talk about a bonus for all your hard work.

 Undergrowth 

I mentioned it above but thought I should mention it again. The undergrowth is not that big of an issue here. Its an area that should be kept clear of dead leaves and you should also ensure that proper ventilation can get through the canopy via the undergrowth. If it cant. Then thin out some growth. This is an area that is dim and often humid. An open invitation for not so good things to come visiting aye? Some people have mentioned putting a light down there. Why? There's no need for a light down there. There are no buds to be harvested there. Just stems that support the canopy. If one were to put a light there they would just be adding to the congestion of leaves already growing. Not good. It is a good idea to clear out your undergrowth as your scrog takes shape and you have taken the clones that you need for the next grow. Trim all remaining sprouts left on the stems and any other undergrowth. Now lets not get to crazy here. Leave a little growth. Use some common sense here. Take out the sites you know are not going to make it to maturity. This will help the plant direct more energy towards the larger buds instead of wasting energy on the smaller ones.

 Ventilation 

Here's an issue that can not be overlooked. Once a scrog has been established it is a leafy sight to behold. Air circulation becomes critical as the buds begin to form and things start to get packed in the box. 24hr air movement is suggested 7 days a week. Better safe than sorry. Mold sucks.

 Even Canopy 

Maybe I should not put it in those words. Your canopy does not have to be perfectly even. Just close. The idea behind this is even light distribution. We are looking for a field of buds here not a forest like in SOG. If a dominate bud is allowed to overtake the canopy. It is defeating the purpose of the scrog. Tame that bitch. Bring her down to size with the rest. You want a somewhat even field of buds to deal with. Not a forest of untamed trees. The even canopy is easy to accomplish if you have been following the steps outlined above.
TrickyTip: Occasionally you will have a stretcher that decides that she wants more light than the rest of her friends. This often happens when the branches are competing for light. If one gets out of hand there is a simple solution to taming her back into the fold of the others and possibly giving her a burst of growth. Reach under the screen and find her stem. Half way up her stem start to pull her back through the canopy till she is even with the rest. Now where she is bent. Crush her at the bend with your fingers. Dont smash it in half. Just crush the stem so as it would not be able to support itself if it were to stand alone. As mentioned above. It will heal with vigor and you have solved your canopy problem.

The Beautiful and Productive SCROG

I cant express the joy I get from growing with this wonderful method. Through the years I have tried many ways but have never found a more productive growing method. I hope by passing on this information. Others will be more motivated to start their own scrog grow. If done correctly. I can almost gaurentee you will get more yield using the scrog than using the method you use right now. Considering the cost of electricity today. Getting the most out of your grow is the best way to go in my book. Good luck in all your goals and dreams. Give scrog a try. I doubt you will be disappointed. Later


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 7, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Cool bro.. i got a 400digital HPS/MH and i want to get it in a more concealed environment so my maintence guy doesnt try to walk into my grow room again.. i only have 6 small lowriders so this armorie method would be excelent for what I have... i couldnt tell which medium he was usuing but it appeared to be some type of hydroponic setup which is cool.. or is that a soil mixture with the white plugs acting like drain holes... how much would u say it cost to build minus the hood, ballast, bulb, and armorie?


Hey whats up Green, welcome to the thread. My growing method is the hempy bucket method. By the way, thanks Killa for your input. I will post a full description of how it's done tomorrow, really tired right now. I will say that it's very easy to follow passive hydro. Azgrow's is the man when it comes to hempy. Here is his thread if you can't wait to read on heampy.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/59705-hempy-collective.html

As far as the cost, if you have the hood, ballast, bulb and cab, all you need is a fan, 8x8 darkroom louvers, and a carbon filter. I would also suggest you invest in a heat shield. Look at my previous posts if you haven't. There is a vid and a link of where I purchased mine from.

S&P TD-150 ($127+tax)
http://www.hvacquick.com/products/residential/Bathroom-Ventilation/Remote-Fans-for-Bath/SP-TD-Series-Inline-Fans

Darkroom Louvers ($37.98+tax)
http://www.adorama.com/DKL82.html?sid=12548945171027933

Carbon Filter
Made it myself, cost less than $30 to make. Only pricey thing is the activated carbon. I would suggest buying in bulk, like 20lbs on ebay. I picked up 20lbs for about $40 delivered. 

You will have some small stuff to buy like flat white paint or mylar if you like, screws, tape...ect. Sounds like you almost have all the key components for your cab.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 7, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> He is using the hempy method which is like caveman hydro you could say hahaha. Its just perlite and vermiculite. Got a hole drilled two inches for the bottom to let off excess water. The bottom res sits like dwc till its dry and then rewatered. Its a lot cheaper than full blown hydro. You need to think about getting that grow stealth asap bro. Better now than later while they are still small.


Hahaha. That's funny. Hempy is the way to go for new growers. I said I would explain in full tomorrow but here is a tease. With the hempy method you get the benefits of hydro grows but without all the pumps, TDS & EC meters. When using RO water ($0.25/gal), there is no need to measure for TDS & EC if you simply follow the Lucas formula. I checked the PH, but have not had to adjust it when using RO water. RO water has a PH of about 6.0-6.2, and after mixing my nutes it's about 5.8-6.0. No worries, just mix and feed. 

I will get more in depth tomorrow, sorry to leave it half ass answered, but I'm sleepy. Talk to you guys tomorrow.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 7, 2009)

It all sounds good man... I totally dig that armory that you have setup and might mimic that setup but go with my own type of growing... i had a large plant under a 400HPS and my maintence guy came to check up on my furnace, which is where everything is setup, its a good thing i could talk him into coming back later that day or he would have walked right into a room of smelly dank bud growing next to the water heater lol he was cool and came back... so now im looking for a good 100% concealed grow and im liking yoursetup the most but i might also use a mini fridge for a small cfl mother plant


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Oct 7, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> It all sounds good man... I totally dig that armory that you have setup and might mimic that setup but go with my own type of growing... i had a large plant under a 400HPS and my maintence guy came to check up on my furnace, which is where everything is setup, its a good thing i could talk him into coming back later that day or he would have walked right into a room of smelly dank bud growing next to the water heater lol he was cool and came back... so now im looking for a good 100% concealed grow and im liking yoursetup the most but i might also use a mini fridge for a small cfl mother plant


Sounds like a plan dude. Safety first. Here is a pic I just took.


----------



## Giant (Dec 5, 2009)

Dude, I will definitely be following this! I am doing something very similar.. 3 Sour Diesel and 3 Chem Dawgs in 5gal hempy buckets under a 600w MH/HPS using the lucas formula. I just picked up my ladies today. They look pretty well rooted, so I will probably pot them tonight. 

Good luck, and I hope you dont mind me along for the ride!


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Dec 5, 2009)

Flower Day 12


















Just to clear something up, Lucas formula for anything over 400W is 0-8-16 per gallon for the life of the plant from the start. (0-5-10 is only used when using floros, not for veg). Just start at 50% when you first transplant and work your way up. 

Lucas clears this all up right here.
http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/showthread.php?t=892

Trust me it works, I own no Ph, TDS PPM meters. Just make sure you use RO water, very important for the formula to work. 

As you can see from the pic, I still have to clear some more under the screen, but I do it a little here and there, so I don't stress them too much.

If there are any questions about my grow, I will try to point you in the right direction. Peace


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Dec 5, 2009)

Giant said:


> Dude, I will definitely be following this! I am doing something very similar.. 3 Sour Diesel and 3 Chem Dawgs in 5gal hempy buckets under a 600w MH/HPS using the lucas formula. I just picked up my ladies today. They look pretty well rooted, so I will probably pot them tonight.
> 
> Good luck, and I hope you dont mind me along for the ride!



How tall is your grow room and how long do you plan to veg? You might be able to just use 3 gallon buckets which will leave more vertical room for the plant to grow.


----------



## Giant (Dec 5, 2009)

LoveTheVapor said:


> How tall is your grow room and how long do you plan to veg? You might be able to just use 3 gallon buckets which will leave more vertical room for the plant to grow.


I am using the Sun Hut XL, so I have about 7ft total. My plan was to use 3gal pots originally, but all I could find were 5gal buckets. Home depot had 2gal, target had nothing, and I am not making the drive to wal-mart, so here we are!  Again, I was _originally _planning on vegging about 4weeks, but with the bigger buckets I may have to go a bit longer.


----------



## yarddog35 (Dec 5, 2009)

Great thread Vapor! I just read through the whole thing and learned a lot, thanks for the links also. Your cabinet is very inspiring to say the least. The inline fan you are running seems to be the way to go and the price is not bad, sure is working to keep your temps down with a 400w light. SCROG looks awesome, great looking canopy. I'm in a closet right now with 4 square feet of floor and 3' of height and you have convinced me SCROG is the way I need to go. Thanks for all the great info bro and good luck with the rest of the grow


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Dec 5, 2009)

Sub'd... Very nice... Keep in touch... Here is my links 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/164782-texas-growers-unite-298.html

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/163510-coco-growers-unite.html


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Dec 8, 2009)

yarddog35 said:


> Great thread Vapor! I just read through the whole thing and learned a lot, thanks for the links also. Your cabinet is very inspiring to say the least. The inline fan you are running seems to be the way to go and the price is not bad, sure is working to keep your temps down with a 400w light. SCROG looks awesome, great looking canopy. I'm in a closet right now with 4 square feet of floor and 3' of height and you have convinced me SCROG is the way I need to go. Thanks for all the great info bro and good luck with the rest of the grow


The S&P fan is a beauty. Room temp is 70 and cab temp is at 72 with the 400W 6 inches from the top. 

SCROG is the shit dude. I tried counting all my bud sites, but got tired at 100, so I just uploaded a pic. Peace

Flower Day 20


----------



## MonstroniuM (Dec 10, 2009)

Had to drop in on this one! This is almost identical to my first run at growing, I mean even down to the dimensopns of the armoire lol. I only used two plants so it took longer for the screen to fill it but man it was a beauitful sight just like yours. Might get lucky and tip the 8 oz mark with those ladies. Wish I had more thumbs to give you a thumbs up with but twos all I got!!!


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow. Those ladies filled out nicely.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Dec 15, 2009)

MonstroniuM said:


> Had to drop in on this one! This is almost identical to my first run at growing, I mean even down to the dimensopns of the armoire lol. I only used two plants so it took longer for the screen to fill it but man it was a beauitful sight just like yours. Might get lucky and tip the 8 oz mark with those ladies. Wish I had more thumbs to give you a thumbs up with but twos all I got!!!



Chem Dawg is not know for a large yield, more for it's potency, so I have no expectations of what the scale tips at. I'm just going to smoke it all. It would be nice to hit the 8 oz mark. Peace


----------



## strcirsry (Dec 16, 2009)

I accept with information:There is a lot of hempy grows here on this forum and they all follow the few simple hempy rules except there are different recommendations out there of when to feed nutes. Some say to water down your perlite mix with 50% strength nute solution prior to transplant and others say not to add any nutes for the first two weeks, then start with only ¼ strength and work your way up.


----------



## Murfy (Dec 16, 2009)

good job i also am running the same setup except i'm still a carpenter and built my own cab with mother and veg compartments
i'm doing some cheese (we call it sumpin different where i am)
subscribed


----------



## billdo (Dec 16, 2009)

Weed Boner.


----------



## kitestore (Dec 17, 2009)

billdo said:


> Weed Boner.


Nice thread - some good stuff to consider.


----------



## fewture (Dec 17, 2009)

Good shit mayne.. This sorta what I've been looking for.. I've been looking around to no sucess yet.. Ya chem d's look real good .. Big ups brah.. One question.... This is prolly off the topic tho.. But I would like to know more about hempy grows.... 

Peace...


----------



## mgd (Dec 17, 2009)

fuck ya exactlly what im in the middle of building. i have a 20x46x72 wardrobe with a 600w to go in a cooltube. cooling with the same fan too. Where abouts did u find those darkroom louvers.


----------



## mgd (Dec 17, 2009)

ah never mind i just finished readiing through and found the link you posted. i new that would happen aha.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice jobe on the box man, fuck wish i was this handy haha.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Dec 19, 2009)

strcirsry said:


> I accept with information:There is a lot of hempy grows here on this forum and they all follow the few simple hempy rules except there are different recommendations out there of when to feed nutes. Some say to water down your perlite mix with 50% strength nute solution prior to transplant and others say not to add any nutes for the first two weeks, then start with only ¼ strength and work your way up.



I had the same question, it was never answered. From what I read in the grow bible, clones could start with a 50% strength solution if they are well rooted. Clones are just miniature mothers, but dont quote me.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Dec 19, 2009)

fewture said:


> Good shit mayne.. This sorta what I've been looking for.. I've been looking around to no sucess yet.. Ya chem d's look real good .. Big ups brah.. One question.... This is prolly off the topic tho.. But I would like to know more about hempy grows....
> 
> Peace...



Thanks. It would be best if you did a search on hempy's, it will also answer your next couple questions you have not thought of.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 19, 2009)

What up LTV? Been a while since I been on this thread. How is everything coming over there mayne???


----------



## prebs (Dec 19, 2009)

This looks awesome.. love the set up. I'm trying to set up something in my attic or in an old dresser. Im just really low on cash right now. Hopefully I can pull something together. Any tips for a really low budget? But how's your growing coming along Vapor? Any pics?


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Dec 19, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> What up LTV? Been a while since I been on this thread. How is everything coming over there mayne???



What up Killa, Everything has been going smoothly without a hitch, just as planned. This is probably as easy as it gets for a beginner to grow some quality indoor bud man. How are you doing these?


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Dec 19, 2009)

prebs said:


> This looks awesome.. love the set up. I'm trying to set up something in my attic or in an old dresser. Im just really low on cash right now. Hopefully I can pull something together. Any tips for a really low budget? But how's your growing coming along Vapor? Any pics?



Sorry no pics yet. I'll try and take some soon. Looks the same, just bigger. 

What is considered low budget? $200 or $600. Remember to always plan on going over your budget. Your engineering something custom, things doesn't always go as planned. 

Go to home depot and get ideas. Walk up and down isles, take down notes and prices. Take your time and be patient, lazy impatient people end up working twice as hard for a half ass job. If you can wait and save up that would be nice. This piece will probably stay with you for a while, so if it's built nice, it will run nice. But most important of all, KEEP your receipts. A lot of home repair stores will take anything back, opened, used, broken you name it. Also, some components will come with warranty.


----------



## prebs (Dec 19, 2009)

Like maybe $200 very most. Hate being a broke college student :/. Haha oh well. Yeah I think I'll probably save up and get it really going in the summer time. I have plenty of seeds from when I smoke. So I think I'll set a few up outside and try some inside and see how they both go. My buddy grew his in the woods behind his house and it turned out pretty well so maybe I can do the same. Just gotta be careful. But neighbors don't really bother us so I don't see to much of a hassle. Oh and btw. Noticed you do p90x. That's the shit isn't it? I do it to and I love it


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 20, 2009)

Things are going decently I guess. :/ I can't complain about the plants they are just a growing and a growing. I'll be waiting on the pics LTV.


----------



## boarderofsnow (Dec 20, 2009)

Those are looking great! i like the scrog setup


----------



## mgd (Dec 21, 2009)

is your fan anchored down or is it just sitting on the foam?


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Dec 21, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Things are going decently I guess. :/ I can't complain about the plants they are just a growing and a growing. I'll be waiting on the pics LTV.



I was skimming through your journal. Man those are some nice donkey logs you grew there dude. Fucken huge nugs.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Dec 21, 2009)

prebs said:


> Like maybe $200 very most. Hate being a broke college student :/. Haha oh well. Yeah I think I'll probably save up and get it really going in the summer time. I have plenty of seeds from when I smoke. So I think I'll set a few up outside and try some inside and see how they both go. My buddy grew his in the woods behind his house and it turned out pretty well so maybe I can do the same. Just gotta be careful. But neighbors don't really bother us so I don't see to much of a hassle. Oh and btw. Noticed you do p90x. That's the shit isn't it? I do it to and I love it



90X is the shit dude. Turns back the hands of time a bit. Hopefully when you get set up you don't have to be smoking shit with seeds in it anymore, no disrespect intended.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Dec 21, 2009)

mgd said:


> is your fan anchored down or is it just sitting on the foam?



Just sitting there.


----------



## prebs (Dec 21, 2009)

LoveTheVapor said:


> 90X is the shit dude. Turns back the hands of time a bit. Hopefully when you get set up you don't have to be smoking shit with seeds in it anymore, no disrespect intended.


None taken. But i know what you mean... Its mainly just lm finding like 2 or so in an 8th and just saved them up in a separate bag. But yeah I do really wish it was completely seed free. Oh well, nothings perfect, its still good either way. Just what I can find on campus when I want it, so I dont complain much

By the way. I have a little area in my closet set up to grow. Nice little white corner and a few CFL's above the plants. I germinated the seeds, which happened to be a stupid part on me, because I put nearly all my seed that i saved up in the paper towel and there are so many nice looking seeds with little roots coming out waiting to be planted.. ugh.. such a waste . Thankfully I didn't really pay for seed straight up, so its not too bad. But I just planted 3 today in soil and sprinkled some water on them. Lets see how this goes.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 21, 2009)

LoveTheVapor said:


> I was skimming through your journal. Man those are some nice donkey logs you grew there dude. Fucken huge nugs.


 
Thanks you man. I'm hoping for a repeat this time around but with 6-7 more of those size colas.


----------



## fewture (Dec 24, 2009)

I just got a ??? If I may ask... I see your exhaust set up.. Are you just exhausting just into the room.. Just trying to figure out what you are doing with all the hot... I'm trying to make a set up simular.. If you don't mind me asking.. 

Peace
Few..


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Dec 26, 2009)

fewture said:


> I just got a ??? If I may ask... I see your exhaust set up.. Are you just exhausting just into the room.. Just trying to figure out what you are doing with all the hot... I'm trying to make a set up simular.. If you don't mind me asking..
> 
> Peace
> Few..



Yea, I just exhaust into the room. It's not hot air really, it stays cool, never over 78 degrees. I just make sure I have a window or patio door cracked open so fresh oxygen enters the room.


----------



## mikos (Dec 26, 2009)

Shit man! What a closet what a closet man! This shit's almost like watching porn! What i've learned from you and many others with their own hand made grow rooms. Thanks so much.


----------



## yarddog35 (Dec 27, 2009)

mikos said:


> Shit man! What a closet what a closet man! This shit's almost like watching porn! What i've learned from you and many others with their own hand made grow rooms. Thanks so much.


X2! I'm dying to see more pics! Such a great looking scrog!


----------



## fewture (Dec 28, 2009)

Good shit... Thanks for the info..
Ill keep checkin in...

Peace
Few


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Dec 29, 2009)

mikos said:


> Shit man! What a closet what a closet man! This shit's almost like watching porn! What i've learned from you and many others with their own hand made grow rooms. Thanks so much.





yarddog35 said:


> X2! I'm dying to see more pics! Such a great looking scrog!





fewture said:


> Good shit... Thanks for the info..
> Ill keep checkin in...
> 
> Peace
> Few


Thanks for the kind words guys. I'm borrowing a camera today so I will post a new picture later on.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Dec 29, 2009)

Flower Day 41


----------



## yarddog35 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sweet canopy of buds! Looks great man, keep it up.


----------



## pez prince (Jan 4, 2010)

Just got tuned in but i'm lovin the grow! I'm modeling my cabinet out of yours. 
Subscribed!!


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok guys, I need help. two of my plants are sick. I thought it was Mag def. so I added some Epsom salt to my water but did not help. They have turned purple but only on the top of the buds and the leafs have turned yellow and the buds look smaller. I tried flushing and feeding but no help either. I might have caused it myself, I had a friend tell me to add CO2 with the bb gun cartridges, and I listened. I added 4 cartriages of CO2 a day for about a week. I sure hope it wasn't the CO2, that would suck. Anyways, any help would be great. Thanks.

Two sick ones and one healthy one. The healthy one was furthest away from where I would release the CO2.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Jan 10, 2010)

yarddog35 said:


> Sweet canopy of buds! Looks great man, keep it up.


Thanks.



pez prince said:


> Just got tuned in but i'm lovin the grow! I'm modeling my cabinet out of yours.
> Subscribed!!



Here are some things I want to change on mine as of now.

1. My next hempy bucket will have a water hose attachment for the drain so that when I flush, it will not make a mess. Also, the way I positioned my buckets makes for a hassle when flushing.

2. Find a way to make this scrog portable, maybe a long piece of wood with small wheels as a base that is able to pop right out of the armoire. Just a thought for now.

3. I what to be able to slow down this fan just a bit so that the air will have a little more time in the carbon, sometimes I get a small whif when I come home from work. Problem is they cost money for a good one, if there is one someone that has used one, and it does not make the fan hum please let me know.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 12, 2010)

Vapor!!!


If you ask me, I would say there is nothing wrong with your plants!
Those bitches are telling you they're ready to be chopped. 

How long have they been flowering? (Just so I'm sure they are ready)

The most common sign that you're plants are ready are the yellowing fan 
leaves. The buds take the last of the nitrogen out of the leaves and harness
its energy into finishing up the buds.

It looks like those buds are done to me, check the trichs and make sure. 

If there really is a problem, the only 2 problems that would cause the plant to turn
purple would be a molybdenum deficiency, or very cool temperatures.

**edit**

And who doesn't want purple buds?!


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Jan 13, 2010)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Vapor!!!
> 
> 
> If you ask me, I would say there is nothing wrong with your plants!
> ...



Thanks for the help. That's the conclusion I came to also. Turns out it's a good thing about the yellowing fan leaves. If you harvest with dark green fan leaves your bud will smoke a bit hash, from what I've read online. I think they turned purple because the CO2 would come out cold after I cracked the cartridge, cause only the top half of the plat is purple. (CO2 is heavier than air so you want to release it above the plant...I sure a lot of you knew that but I didn't until 2 weeks ago.)

I started flowering on Nov. 19th so that's........tomorrow makes 8 weeks. This is a 9-10 week strain from what I have found online. I looked under the scope yesterday, all the trich are still clear. Harvest is just around the corner. Anyone know a good link for a video tutorial on how to trim?

Also, anyone have any suggestions on their method for a final flush that they can share please. Anyone use Clearex? Last question, has anyone tried the 2 days of darkness before harvest I keep reading about? Did it help?

Thanks again Kitty for your input. Really appreciated.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 13, 2010)

Your nutrients are at full strength?

Your pH is ~6.0?

Temps in the 80-90 deg F range (for the CO2 supplement)?

Humidity in the 60-70% range (relative humidity)?

2-3 weeks from harvest?


----------



## CRZ (Jan 14, 2010)

sick set up sir, i am envious, plants looks good too


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 19, 2010)

LoveTheVapor said:


> Thanks for the help. That's the conclusion I came to also. Turns out it's a good thing about the yellowing fan leaves. If you harvest with dark green fan leaves your bud will smoke a bit harsh, from what I've read online. I think they turned purple because the CO2 would come out cold after I cracked the cartridge, cause only the top half of the plat is purple. (CO2 is heavier than air so you want to release it above the plant...I sure a lot of you knew that but I didn't until 2 weeks ago.)
> 
> I started flowering on Nov. 19th so that's........tomorrow makes 8 weeks. This is a 9-10 week strain from what I have found online. I looked under the scope yesterday, all the trich are still clear. Harvest is just around the corner. Anyone know a good link for a video tutorial on how to trim?
> 
> ...


Trimming isn't hard at all. Cut all big and small leaves off of the buds, careful not to snip the actual buds. I highly suggest you wear
some latex gloves, as the resin gets VERY sticky and hard to get off of

your hands. Trim all tiny bud leaves if you want, also, it makes for better
bag appeal when you have pure buds, and not buds with tiny leaves 
on them. 

It will take you longer than you expect to trim....at least it
was the case with me. 

I have never had any experience with the last two days of darkness, but
it won't hurt to experiment. 

For flushing, many recommend using clearex, although I never
experimented with it.

The only flush I have experience with is just plain ole ph'd water which
is just flushing the plants with 2X their container size in water. 
(So 5 gallon pots would be flushed with 10 gallons of water)

Good luck on however you decide to flush and don't forget to come
back with wet weight, dry weight, and the big thing everyone waits for,

BUD porn and smoke reports!!!


----------



## formula42 (Jan 19, 2010)

sweet grow. i also found that the hempy buckets are fairly slow to start and then take off suddenly. i bet now you want to set up a veg/clone cabinet too!


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Jan 26, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Your nutrients are at full strength?
> At the time, Yes.
> 
> Your pH is ~6.0?
> ...


I was at the time.

Thanks for the effort, but I got lazy and just sat back and watched what happened. 




CRZ said:


> sick set up sir, i am envious, plants looks good too


Thanks.



purplekitty7772008 said:


> Trimming isn't hard at all. Cut all big and small leaves off of the buds, careful not to snip the actual buds. I highly suggest you wear
> some latex gloves, as the resin gets VERY sticky and hard to get off of
> 
> your hands. Trim all tiny bud leaves if you want, also, it makes for better
> ...


Thanks for all your advice. Update pics are next. 



formula42 said:


> sweet grow. i also found that the hempy buckets are fairly slow to start and then take off suddenly. i bet now you want to set up a veg/clone cabinet too!


Yes they are, and yes I do.


----------



## LoveTheVapor (Jan 26, 2010)

These were taken in week 8. I had to split up the screens so that I could flush them. Enjoy.


----------



## WARHOG (Jan 27, 2010)

LoveTheVapor said:


> These were taken in week 8. I had to split up the screens so that I could flush them. Enjoy.


 I like the cab!!!! good grow...ty for the ideas bro


----------



## caseyg2007 (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful man. Just beautiful. I only hope that my next one will turn out like this. I'd +rep you, but i dont think i can. Nice job.


----------

